# Seasons Greetings to All



## DaRealJoker (Dec 23, 2008)

I'd like to wish you all a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year. Hope everyone gets that special Christmas wish. It's the best holiday of the year with frends and family getting together (and getting right drunk :bud lol) Have a safe holiday and please don't drink and drive. 

From my family to yours 
Andre Porter




:fiwo :fiwo :fiwo :fiwo :fiwo :fiwo :fiwo :fiwo :fiwo :fiwo


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 24, 2008)

SAME TO YOU, THANK YOU FOR THINKING OF EVERYBODY!!


----------



## DaRealJoker (Dec 24, 2008)

Thank you and Your welcome aswell


----------

